# Blackberry vs Iphone 4



## mosaix (Jan 6, 2014)

I've had a Blackberry for a few years now - on the Orange network. It's started playing up recently (poor battery life and last week it started refusing to receive emails). 

Anyway, I changed it today for an Iphone 4.

Quite like the thing except there's a facility on the Blackberry that doesn't seem to exist on the Iphone. 

On the Blackberry if you're not connected to the internet you can still receive emails and browse the internet because it switches automatically to the Orange mobile phone network. It's a little slow but ideal for receiving emails on the move. 

Can't get that to work on the Iphone even though I'm within Orange mobile coverage. Anyone else had this problem? Any ideas?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 7, 2014)

Sounds like your "internet connection" in Settings is for "wi-fi only". I can take a look later to see where this is.


----------



## mosaix (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for replying, Brian.

I turned the phone on the morning and received a text message from Orange 'your phone setting have been updated'. Now I can browse over the orange network.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 7, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## mosaix (Jan 7, 2014)

Just thought I'd post an extra bit of info in case anyone needed it in the future.

Under 'settings' there's a 'wi-fi' option. When turned on the phone searches for a local network for you to log on to. Once logged on surfing and sending of emails is possible. Before I received an overnight update from Orange (now re-branded EE) when 'wi-fi' was turned off these facilities weren't available, I could only make calls.

After the overnight upgrade it seems that the phone became '3G enabled'. Turning off 'wi-fi' saves battery power but surfing and emails function okay (over the EE cellular network), just a little slowly. And BTW this also eats into my contracted download limit - unlike when connected to a network. 

Further under 'settings' > 'cellular' there's an 'enable 3G' option. Even more battery power can be saved by turning this off, surfing and emails still function but even more slowly.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 7, 2014)

I had a big problem with mine updating software over the network, rather than wifi. As I was on a PAYG tariff, it meant I was paying for software updates! Those are a good couple of settings to be aware of on any phone.


----------

